# Woofer replacement advice?



## minsan (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello all,

I was recently given a pair of JBL S312 speakers (yay), but sadly the woofers are blown (not yay). Factory replacements are $165 each so being the cheapskate that I am, I'm wondering about a lower priced alternative. Does anyone have any recommendations for 12" woofers that would mate up well with the rest of the system? Or perhaps I should look into having these ones repaired? Or should I just pony up the dough and pay the $300+ for factory parts?

thanks!
-Minsan


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Are you sure they don't just need refoaming?

Call or email Simply Speakers and ask which of their drivers is a replacement for the JBL S312 woofer. 
1-800-511-3343
[email protected]


----------



## minsan (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, but unfortunately they couldn't help:

Hello,
Sorry, we do not have parts available for these units. You might try the manufacturer directly to see if they can help you.

Regards,
Sean Ryan and the crew at Simply Speakers

Toll Free: 1-800-511-EDGE (3343)
Phone: 727-571-1245
Fax: 727-526-2096

Simply Speakers 
6625 35th Street 
Pinellas Park, FL 33781 

I guess I'm too much of a noob to know how to tell if they need re-foaming/coning or what have you vs. replacing...

thanks,
Minsan


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

minsan said:


> I guess I'm too much of a noob to know how to tell if they need re-foaming/coning or what have you vs. replacing...
> thanks,
> Minsan


Well, do the woofers still play? Does the surround appear to be decayed (or the cones)? If they don't play at all i would assume they are blown but if they simply just look like they are in bad shape then reconeing or surrounding might just be the answer. :T


----------



## minsan (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks,
actually, the cones and surrounds look fine to the eye, just the dust caps are pushed in. The only thing that makes me think they're shot is distortion at low volume. When the music is loud I don't hear the distortion, but when it's quiet or there's speaking I can hear a rattling, fuzzy type of distortion.

-Minsan


----------



## LAB3 (Dec 19, 2010)

minsan said:


> Thanks,
> actually, the cones and surrounds look fine to the eye, just the dust caps are pushed in. The only thing that makes me think they're shot is distortion at low volume. When the music is loud I don't hear the distortion, but when it's quiet or there's speaking I can hear a rattling, fuzzy type of distortion.
> 
> -Minsan


My old Klipsch Cornwalls were doing the same thing at low volume. Replaced the crossovers and they sound like new again.

Have you tried the battery test on the woofers?


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Being careful, one can sometimes pop out dust caps by;

a) Stick scotch tape to the pushed in part leaving extra for gripping and pull.

2) Carefully using a vaccuum cleaner hose attachmnet. Some vaccuum hoses have a slot that opens to moderate the amount of suction, start with that fully open.

If either of these approaches cause damage to your speaker, you will find that I do a very good immitation of Sgt. Schultz from Hogan's Heroes.

Paul


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I also recently bought a pair of KEF 62.5 speakers where one of the drivers sounded very bad. The problem ended up being the cone had separated from the voice coil former. A little glue, a nine volt battery and things worked out great.

Paul


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi 
Out of curiosity and just in case I needed it, can you explain more about the battery test, how to do it? and what good is it for?
Have a nice day.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The battery test you take the positive lead from the battery and connect it to the positive lead to the speaker and the same with the negative (+to+, -to-) and the cone should move out. When i do this test i will use a AA for smaller speakers and a 9volt for subs.

I use this test to make sure i have a good speaker on my hands when i get it out of the box as to not waste time mounting it if it were bad.:T


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

While not a test, a 9v battery can be also used when centering a voice coil whilst gluing surrounds. In the case I described it provided a stable voice coil former over which I was able to slide the matching cone piece for gluing. Be careful not to overheat the voice coil.

Paul


----------

